# CAO Sopranos Soldier Cigar Review - A



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Well constructed and tightly wrapped, this beauty would be more a 'hit' than hype if it were not for the price. Starts out with a little spice on t...

Read the full review here: CAO Sopranos Soldier Cigar Review - A


----------

